# Track [email protected] Springs-Street of Willow- Jan 14 SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal-
January 14 for a track day,special track day price of only $95.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS sow17 )
Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com 
Must register before Jan 12

Free timing for all drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners 
Free Lunch for all drivers


----------

